# Scheppach HA1000 replacement - yet another dust extraction q



## Aggrajag (29 Oct 2016)

Hi all,

I'm sick of my HA1000! Since I lost my job I've been doing more and more scrolling, trying to see if there's any chance of me making a living from it, and as a consequence I'm slowly going crazy because of my cheap HA1000 extractor. I do use ear defenders but still there's that continuous and still too loud drone.

It's 100mm, I've got it attached to a cyclone and it works great for clearing dust from my scrollsaw, and also the air when I wave it around afterwards with the torch test, as it has a 0.5 micron filter. It struggles with my P/T, router and tablesaw but I use those infrequently so I just do a quick clean up after.

The cyclone seems to take 99% of everything but of course I can't really tell where the finest stuff is ending up.

I've been looking extensively and I *think* the W796CF seems to be suitable, it's induction and it's rated for 8 hours continuous (the 2 hours of the W696 isn't quite enough) and the CF is the extra filter to take it to 1 micron as opposed to the default 2 microns.

However I still don't get the HVLP and LVHP(?) stuff. Is the W796CF suitable for what I need?


----------



## Aggrajag (29 Oct 2016)

I will add - the HA1000 manual says it's 85dB at idle and has airflow of 183m3/h. The W796CF is induction but no website or manuals state the dB. It's got 1000m3/h airflow.


----------



## Aggrajag (29 Oct 2016)

And I will also add that I reduce the 100mm down to 50mm before the cyclone, as that connects to most of my machines directly - they're ALL between 50mm and 36mm. The cyclone is 50mm in and out.


----------



## Claymore (29 Oct 2016)

I can sympathise with ya regarding dust extraction, I create tons of the stuff and although i have 2 cyclones linked to 1500w shop vacs the place is still covered in a layer (I also have my diy air filter which actually catches the fine stuff pretty good) I haven`t bought a "Proper" dust extractor as there is basically too many for sale and one claims to be brilliant but another review says it sucks or should that be doesn`t suck so I have kept putting it off but Its time to try and get sorted but what do i buy? I have a bandsaw with 100mm sockets yet the cyclone is around 50mm? why don`t they make 100mm cyclones? I basically want a fixed extractor with a very long flexible hose so i can plug it into my tools but I don`t want to deafen myself at the same time and as i like to listen to music while i work ear defenders aren`t much use.
Let me know if you come up with a solution 

Cheers
Brian


----------



## MattRoberts (29 Oct 2016)

Hi, reducing your 100mm extractor to 50mm could well be causing problems. They're designed to work with high volumes of air (hence the 4" pipes), and starving them of 50%+ of the air volume can cause problems with the motor life. Have you tried running it without any pipes attached? I wonder if it will be quieter, as the motor isn't having to work hard to suck the air through? 

You can get 100mm cyclones - unfortunately they're a lot rarer here than in the US. Cyclone Central do them, and I've also seen some on ebay. 

Your cheapest option for a 100mm system is to make your own thien baffle. They're actually pretty easy to make - I made one myself and would be happy to run through the process (but there's tons of videos on YouTube) 







For tools & machines that have much smaller diameters (less than 50mm) you really need an LVHP solution


----------



## bigbob1 (30 Oct 2016)

I use a CamVac with twin motors it had 2.5" ports for lathe,Bandsaws and Scroll saw I just use 1 motor only using 2 for the Planer/thicknesser and table saw I also use a cyclone on top of a Blue 60 litre storage container the noise does get to you after a while though but I saw a good solution for reducing the noise on this forum a few days ago which I am sure would work with other units:-

camvac-noise-reduction-with-a-baffle-tube-t101116.html


----------

